# Android box help



## lorcav123 (Sep 23, 2018)

I have android box TX3 pro and I try to put a new firmware (old firmware didn`t want to install anything from google play, outdated, tanix support terrible) from here using Burn card maker:

https://chinagadgetsreviews.com/down...-tv-box-2.html

It worked but I have some problems:

How to change this screen, I want to remove some app from home screen:









On boot I always got this message:






I entered some TV app on andorid and I got exact same message as on startup so I think that app is responsible for that (you have picture of app in my first picture, it is simply called TV). In setting of android there is no option to unistall app, there is an option to disable notifications but it didn`t help. App is integrated in OS so I have no idea how to remove it. Is there a way to get rid of this?


----------



## flmatter (Sep 23, 2018)

first you should go under under settings and make sure your internet is connected.  As for removing the app from home screen, you may have to uninstall the whole app itself, if it is built into the OS then you may have to live with it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 23, 2018)

It's just a launcher you can install another of your liking and set it as default.


----------



## lorcav123 (Sep 23, 2018)

flmatter said:


> first you should go under under settings and make sure your internet is connected.  As for removing the app from home screen, you may have to uninstall the whole app itself, if it is built into the OS then you may have to live with it.



Internet is connected but I always get that message, seem like that app is broken, I can just click on exit.



NdMk2o1o said:


> er you can install another of your liking and set it as default.



how, there is no option to unistall that in settings -> application...


----------

